# Meg's NXT quick detailer - impressive result



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Didn't have time to wash'n'wax this weekend, so used the Meguiars NXT quick detailer and was really impressed; took no time at all and the results are as follows;

























Used some Mer polish on the wheels to finish, took less than an hour!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Stu,
Looks impressive.

Sorry to sound a bit thick, but did you wash your car first?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

no, it's reasonably clean to start with, but I haven't washed it for a couple of weeks....just used NXT to get the dust off as it comes out of the garage and it's back to looking like this.
I'll obviously wash n' wax it but I find the NXT to be fantastic when time is short, and the results for the time spent are amazing


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that your pile?


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

That has to be bad for yrou paintwork?

I use it as a clay bar lube.. great stuff...

Also use it on badges etc - after waxing the paintwork 

-p-


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

PissTT said:


> That has to be bad for yrou paintwork?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I must stress that it is washed usually weekly; different events over the past two weekends have curtailed that, but certainly I agree that continued use is not a good idea. Considering its 4 yrs old, the swirls are minimal, and I do not want to exaggerate them !
Must clay it at some point, but I'm a bit scared. Got the Meg's clay kit, but as it's really clean and others have had a nightmare claying, I keep holding off....
might consider getting the usual front end scars done, then getting it detailed and keep a tub of Best in Show at the ready........... depends on how I get a tub of wax through the 'safety/reliablility' referee!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

It does give a nice wet gloss... I use it after lime prime, purple haze and then nxt

Claying is easy if you take your time..... it really does pay dividends... even if you cannot see it. BUT you must do this to a properly clean car.....

OR like me get Valet Magic to do it 

-p


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

PissTT said:


> It does give a nice wet gloss... I use it after lime prime, purple haze and then nxt
> 
> Claying is easy if you take your time..... it really does pay dividends... even if you cannot see it. BUT you must do this to a properly clean car.....
> 
> ...


LOL you cheeky monkey

Robbie


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

gotta say stu_tt i do love your wheels - i think they are "the best wheels " for a TT without doubt


----------

